# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Τραυματισμενο πόδι καναρινιου

## Polina

Καλησπέρα είμαι νέα στην σελίδα και ζητώ συγνώμη αν υπάρχει κάπου το ίδιο θέμα.
Έχω ένα μοζαικ καναρινάκι  πολυ ζωηρο το οποίο την Τετάρτη άρχισε να στέκεται με το ένα ποδαράκι μισομαζεμενο, δλδ άφηνε τα δάχτυλακια του έξω από το σώμα του. Μετά από έλεγχο είδαμε πως είχε κάνει δύο φουσκες με πύον στην πάνω κλείδωση. Ανοίχτηκαν, βγήκε το πύον και ξεκινήσαμε και αντιβίωση στο νερό. Το πουλάκι από την επόμενη ημέρα ήταν και πάλι πολύ κέφατο και ενεργιτικο όμως πειράζει συνέχεια την πληγή του, δεν έχει αίμα αλλά δεν το αφήνει να κλείσει. Το θετικό είναι πως δεν έχει ξαναμαζεψει πύον αλλά το ερεθίζει συνέχεια. Έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι ώστε να υποχωρήσει πιο γρήγορα ο ερεθισμός ή κάποιον τρόπο να μην το πειράζει;

----------


## jk21

Πωλινα καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! Γραψε οτι θες ανετα και μην το σκεφτεσαι ! Παντως σωστα επραξες να κανεις ξεχωρο δικο σου θεμα 

Ανεβασε φωτο με το σημειο του προβληματος στο imgur.com ( κανοντας δωρεαν λογαριασμο ) ή σε αντιστοιχη σελιδα και μετα με απλη αντιγραφη - επικολληση μετα εδω , βαλε να το δουμε 

Ποια αντιβιωση δινεται και σε τι δοσολογια;

Ποιος εκανε την επεμβαση ; 

Αν εχεις αλοη , θα βοηθουσε αν εκανες επαλειψη συχνα στο σημειο . Για οτι αλλο πρεπει να δουμε τις φωτο

----------


## Polina

Καλως σαςσβρηκα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση!!! Η αντιβίωση είναι η bogena astricycline μου την έδωσαν από το pet shop όπου και έγινε η επέμβαση. Του βάζω σε μισή ποτίστρα μισό δοσομετρικο κουταλάκι. 
Θα το ψάξω με τις φωτό και θα επανέλθω. Μου είπαν από το pet shop να βάλω και fusidin τοπικά. Εύχομαι να βοηθήσει. Βασικά το πρόβλημα το ίδιο το πουλάκι το κάνει γιατί το τραυματιζει

----------


## Polina

Ελπίζω να μπορείτε να δείτε γιατί δυσκολευτηκα πολύ

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να μην υπηρξε εισβολη μικροβιων κατα την επεμβαση , γιατι δεν τρελαινομαι σαν δραστικοτητα ουσιας για την χλωροτετρακυκλινη (ουσια του αστρικικλιν ) .Ναι να βαλεις και απο σημερα το απογευμα μαλιστα fucidin και να βαζεις πρωι απογευμα  . Συνεχισε παντως κανονικα την αντιβιωση 

Η << φουσκες >> ηταν ψηλα στον << αγκωνα >> ; που ακριβως ;

----------


## jk21

Στα νυχια στη βαση του ενος υπαρχει ενα κακαδακι και στο αλλο πανω πανω , φαινεται διογκωση .Αν πραγματι ειναι ετσι , η διογκωση ειναι ογκιδιο ευλογιας

----------


## Polina

> Στα νυχια στη βαση του ενος υπαρχει ενα κακαδακι και στο αλλο πανω πανω , φαινεται διογκωση .Αν πραγματι ειναι ετσι , η διογκωση ειναι ογκιδιο ευλογιας


Για τη σκούρα τελίτσα λέτε; Η αλήθεια κι εγώ σμρ την πρωτοείδα. Το βραδάκι που θα τον ξαναπιάσω για να βάλω κρέμα θα βγάλω κι άλλη φωτό μήπως φαίνεται καλύτερα. 
Όσο για την επέμβαση ήταν ένα μικρό τρυπήματακι με μια βελονιτσα και κατόπιν λίγη πίεση και βγήκε το υγρό. Πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχει συμβεί κάτι εκεί.

----------


## Polina

> Η << φουσκες >> ηταν ψηλα στον << αγκωνα >> ; που ακριβως ;


Οι φούσκες ήταν στα πλάγια του "αγκωνα"

----------


## Polina

Είχα βγάλει και αυτή στην προηγούμενη προσπάθεια δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται κάτι περισσότερο οσον αφορά την ευλογια
http://imgur.com/sfma1ik

----------


## jk21

Περιεργο σημειο για να εμφανιστουν ... αν ηταν κατι σαν λευκο κρυσταλλικο στην αρθρωση , ισως ηταν ουρικη αρθριτιδα απο προβλημα μεταβολισμου της πρωτεινης στα νεφρα  , ομως φουσκαλες; Μονο σταφυλοκοκκικη λοιμωξη ή ευλογια μπορω να σκεφτω .Μαλιστα και για ευλογια ειναι σπανιο το σημειο , ομως κατι μου λεει οτι στα δαχτυλα εχει σαφη σημαδια .Δες και στο δαχτυλο που φαινεται το νυχι ψηλα πανω 

Προσωπικα δεν θα εμενα μονο στην αστρισικλιν αν μου λες οτι ειχε εκει θεμα και υγρο αλλα θα εδινα τουλαχιστον tabernil gentamicina ή baytril ή augmentin (  το τελευταιο σε φαρμακειο σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg )  . Oμως θελω να δουμε και τα δαχτυλα πριν σου πω τελικα τι να παρεις (αν θες να παρεις ) . Fucidin ξεκινας ομως αμεσα

----------


## Polina

> Κρίμα, δυστυχώς μερικές φορές γίνονται όλα τόσο γρήγορα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι... Και άμα δεν έχεις και την εμπειρία να μπορείς να διακρίνεις συμπτώματα και συμπεριφορές που παίζουν τόσο ρόλο.. Τότε τα αποτελέσματα είναι θλιβερά.. Εύχομαι όσε όλους υγεία και στα πουλάκια σας και τέτοιες θλίψεις να μην υπάρχουν ανάμεσα μας

----------


## Titribit

> Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε... Λόγια δεν υπάρχουν... Πραγματικά για μένα έφυγε ένας πολύ καλός φιλος. Ίσως έφταιξα εγώ που θεώρησα πως αφού τον είδε ο γιατρός με τα μάτια του κάτι σωστό θα του έδωσε.. Έπρεπε να είχα εμπιστευτεί τα διαδικτυακά ματιά του κ Δημήτρη, λάθος μου..



Κριμα....

Γενικα μιλωντας και οχι για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αποκλειστικα,ειναι λιγοι οι "πραγματικοι" πτηνιατροι με εμπειρια στο ειδος.

Νομιζω οτι θα εχεις την ευκαιρια μιας που ειμαστε και σε αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να δωσεις την αγαπη σου σε ενα καινουριο φιλο  :Happy: 
Σε περιπτωση που προχωρησεις σε αυτη την κατευθυνση φροντισε να απολυμανεις καλα τον υπαρχων εξοπλισμο πριν τον χρησιμοποιησεις παλι.

----------


## Polina

> Κριμα....
> 
> Γενικα μιλωντας και οχι για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αποκλειστικα,ειναι λιγοι οι "πραγματικοι" πτηνιατροι με εμπειρια στο ειδος.
> 
> Νομιζω οτι θα εχεις την ευκαιρια μιας που ειμαστε και σε αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να δωσεις την αγαπη σου σε ενα καινουριο φιλο 
> Σε περιπτωση που προχωρησεις σε αυτη την κατευθυνση φροντισε να απολυμανεις καλα τον υπαρχων εξοπλισμο πριν τον χρησιμοποιησεις παλι.


Πραγματικά έτσι είναι... Πόσο μάλλον εδώ στο Ρόδο που βρίσκομαι.. Μόνο κτηνίατροι υπάρχουν και ένας-δύο αναλαμβάνουν καναρίνια, χωρίς να έχουν την εμπειρία βέβαια και λογικο δεν έχουν κάνει κάποια ειδίκευση άλλωστε..
Όσο για το δεύτερο σκέλος του μνμ για την ώρα μόνο την απολύμανση του κλουβιού και του εξοπλισμού είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια.. Η τοποθέτηση νέας ψυχούλας εκεί μέσα πιστεύω θα πάρει καιρό, μου στοίχισε απίστευτα.. 
Επί της ευκαιρίας θα μπορούσα να μουλιάσω όλα τα πράγματα και το κλουβί σε ζεστό νερό με χλωρίνη; θα ήταν αρκετό; έχει κίνδυνο για κάτι;

----------


## Titribit

> Πραγματικά έτσι είναι... Πόσο μάλλον εδώ στο Ρόδο που βρίσκομαι.. Μόνο κτηνίατροι υπάρχουν και ένας-δύο αναλαμβάνουν καναρίνια, χωρίς να έχουν την εμπειρία βέβαια και λογικο δεν έχουν κάνει κάποια ειδίκευση άλλωστε..
> Όσο για το δεύτερο σκέλος του μνμ για την ώρα μόνο την απολύμανση του κλουβιού και του εξοπλισμού είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια.. Η τοποθέτηση νέας ψυχούλας εκεί μέσα πιστεύω θα πάρει καιρό, μου στοίχισε απίστευτα.. 
> Επί της ευκαιρίας θα μπορούσα να μουλιάσω όλα τα πράγματα και το κλουβί σε ζεστό νερό με χλωρίνη; θα ήταν αρκετό; έχει κίνδυνο για κάτι;



Δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος,απλα θα κοιταξεις να ξεπλυνεις πολυ καλα

Και εδω στην Αθηνα το ιδιο δυσκολο ειναι,ναι μεν μπορεις να βρεις περισσοτερους αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Polina

> Δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος,απλα θα κοιταξεις να ξεπλυνεις πολυ καλα
> 
> Και εδω στην Αθηνα το ιδιο δυσκολο ειναι,ναι μεν μπορεις να βρεις περισσοτερους αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.


Ωραία σ ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Έστω υπάρχουν πτηνιατροι! Υποθέτω πως με μια κάποια αναζήτηση μεταξύ των μελών σε κάποιους λίγο πιο γνωστές θα καταλήγετε... Όπως και να έχει εύχομαι να είναι αχρείαστοι για όλους μας! Μακάρι να είμαι η τελευταία που έκλαψε για αυτό το τόσο μικρό και έξυπνο ψυχακι.. 
Και πάλι θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον, την συμπαράσταση και τις συμβουλές σας. Ο κόσμος είναι παράξενος δυστυχώς και αν δεν έχει την ίδια αγάπη με σένα του φαίνεσαι λοξός, εδώ μέσα μπόρεσα να ανοίξω την καρδια μου και όσο και να σας ζάλισα λοξή πιστεύω δεν σας φάνηκα! Χαχαχαχα

----------


## Titribit

> Ωραία σ ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
> Έστω υπάρχουν πτηνιατροι! Υποθέτω πως με μια κάποια αναζήτηση μεταξύ των μελών σε κάποιους λίγο πιο γνωστές θα καταλήγετε... Όπως και να έχει εύχομαι να είναι αχρείαστοι για όλους μας! Μακάρι να είμαι η τελευταία που έκλαψε για αυτό το τόσο μικρό και έξυπνο ψυχακι.. 
> Και πάλι θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον, την συμπαράσταση και τις συμβουλές σας. Ο κόσμος είναι παράξενος δυστυχώς και αν δεν έχει την ίδια αγάπη με σένα του φαίνεσαι λοξός, εδώ μέσα μπόρεσα να ανοίξω την καρδια μου και όσο και να σας ζάλισα λοξή πιστεύω δεν σας φάνηκα! Χαχαχαχα



Tην ιδια αγωνια εχουμε και εμεις οταν κατι δεν παει καλα στα πουλακια μας,δεν ζαλιζεις κανεναν!

----------


## ndlns

Το ίδιο λοξοί είμαστε όλοι εδώ μέσα... Μας ενώνει το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πωλινα λυπαμαι για το πουλακι  ....  Οταν επιδεινωθηκε , εκανες οτι μπορουσες και επρεπε  και σωστα δεχθηκες απο τα παιδια οδηγιες για ενισχυση με ηλεκτρολυτες ζεστη κλπ . Μαλλον ηταν αργα  . Δεν μπορουμε ομως να ξερουμε αν θα τα καταφερνε ακομα και αν επαιρνε εγκαιρα αυτη την αγωγη

----------


## Polina

> Πωλινα λυπαμαι για το πουλακι  ....  Οταν επιδεινωθηκε , εκανες οτι μπορουσες και επρεπε  και σωστα δεχθηκες απο τα παιδια οδηγιες για ενισχυση με ηλεκτρολυτες ζεστη κλπ . Μαλλον ηταν αργα  . Δεν μπορουμε ομως να ξερουμε αν θα τα καταφερνε ακομα και αν επαιρνε εγκαιρα αυτη την αγωγη


Χρόνια πολλά κ Δημήτρη! Ναι φυσικά δεν μπορούσαμε να ξέρουμε..πέρασε τόσα πολλά σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ο καημένος..  Απλά σκεφτόμουν πως ίσως αν είχε γίνει σε κάποιον πιο έμπειρο από εμένα ίσως να ζούσε τώρα ο φριφριγκος μου.. Όπως και να έχει δυστυχώς η κατάληξη ήταν αυτή, πραγματικά ήταν το πιο άσχημο Πάσχα που έχω περάσει ως τώρα.. Η απώλεια του είναι αισθητη

----------


## jk21

ακομα και στους πιο εμπειρους μπορει να συμβει !  ολοι εχουμε χασει πουλακια και να σαι σιγουροι ακομα και κορυφαια εκτροφικα ονοματα οργανωμενων σε συλλογους , ειτε κατι γινεται γνωστο ειτε οχι 

Πολυ θα ηθελα να σου χαρισω ενα πουλακι απο τα νεα που πρωτα ο Θεος θα γεννηθουν φετος στην εκτροφη μου ( ηδη γυρισα και βρηκα μεσα σε φωλια αλλα θα ενημερωσω αυριο που θα μαι πιο χαλαρος )  αλλα εισαι λιγο μακρια ... εχεις τροπο (καποιον δικο σου ) να σου στειλω; αλλιως θα κοιταξω αν μπορεσω να επικοινωνησω με κανενα φιλο του αδικοχαμενου Δημητρη , μηπως μπορεσει εκεινος

----------


## Polina

> ακομα και στους πιο εμπειρους μπορει να συμβει !  ολοι εχουμε χασει πουλακια και να σαι σιγουροι ακομα και κορυφαια εκτροφικα ονοματα οργανωμενων σε συλλογους , ειτε κατι γινεται γνωστο ειτε οχι 
> 
> Πολυ θα ηθελα να σου χαρισω ενα πουλακι απο τα νεα που πρωτα ο Θεος θα γεννηθουν φετος στην εκτροφη μου ( ηδη γυρισα και βρηκα μεσα σε φωλια αλλα θα ενημερωσω αυριο που θα μαι πιο χαλαρος )  αλλα εισαι λιγο μακρια ... εχεις τροπο (καποιον δικο σου ) να σου στειλω; αλλιως θα κοιταξω αν μπορεσω να επικοινωνησω με κανενα φιλο του αδικοχαμενου Δημητρη , μηπως μπορεσει εκεινος


Ευχαριστώ για τα ενψυχωτικα σας λόγια κι εγώ προσπαθώ να το εκλάβω ως κακία στιγμή και ίσως δύσκολη περίπτωση.. Είστε πολύ γλυκός και μόνο που το λέτε πραγματικά ευχαριστώ και καλώς να τα δεχτείτε τα νέα μικρούλακια σας.. Όντως όμως ήμαστε μακριά και η ταλαιπωρία του μικρούλη θα είναι αναπόφευκτη, και δεν θα το ήθελα... Άλλωστε η αλήθεια είναι πως, παρότι είπα πως τη θέση του γλυκό-φριφριγκου μου δεν θα πάρει άλλο πουλάκι, με κάποιον τρόπο με κυνηγάει! Χάχαχαχχαχαχαχ μόλις έχω σίγουρα νέα θα κάνω τις ανακοινώσεις μου!

----------


## jk21

Υποψιαζομαι πως κατι εχεις βρει ή σε << βρηκε >>   :winky:   ηδη . Με το καλο !


Με καταλληλη μεταχειριση ( τα διναμε στον λοστρομο στο γραφειακι του στην εισοδο του πλοιου με μικρο φιλωδωρημα ) μεταφερονται και απ Αθηνα μια χαρα. Ειχε τυχει να στειλω στο Δημητρη καποτε (οχι δικα μου .. καποια που ειχε αγορασει ) χωρις προβλημα

----------


## Polina

> Υποψιαζομαι πως κατι εχεις βρει ή σε << βρηκε >>    ηδη . Με το καλο !
> 
> 
> Με καταλληλη μεταχειριση ( τα διναμε στον λοστρομο στο γραφειακι του στην εισοδο του πλοιου με μικρο φιλωδωρημα ) μεταφερονται και απ Αθηνα μια χαρα. Ειχε τυχει να στειλω στο Δημητρη καποτε (οχι δικα μου .. καποια που ειχε αγορασει ) χωρις προβλημα


 Ναι μάλλον με βρήκε! Κρατάω λίγο άμυνες λόγο φόβου μη τυχόν και να ξανατυχει το οτιδήποτε και ξαναγίνουν τα μάτια μου τσουρέκια από το κλάμα.. Αλλά δεν βλέπω να μπορώ να αντισταθώ για πολύ.. Ήδη έκανα απολύμανση στο κλουβί να είμαι έτοιμη! Χαχχαχα
Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, για παν ενδεχόμενο, αν μπορούμε με κάποιον τρόπο να βρούμε κάποιον γιατρό στη Ρόδο που να γνωρίζει ορισμένα πράγματα... Δλδ οι άνθρωποι από τον σύλλογο εδώ, που απευθύνονται για τα πουλάκια τους; 
Αυτό με το καράβι πολύ έξυπνο! Δεν πήγαινε το μυαλό μου πως μπορούσε να γίνει κάπως έτσι,όταν σκέφτομαι "ασυνόδευτα" πάει ο νους μου σε άσχημα πράγματα!

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που ξερω Πωλινα , ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη που εγινε σεμιναριο στο νησι  απο πτηνιατρο για τον εκει συλλογο , ηταν με το γιατρο που ειχε κανει και για το δικο μας φορουμ και αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι καπου στη Μακεδονια ... δεν εκανε καποιος ντοπιος .Οποτε υποθετω δεν θα εχουν καποιον με εξειδικευση στα πτηνα .Δεν ξερω ομως

----------


## Polina

> Αυτο που ξερω Πωλινα , ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη που εγινε σεμιναριο στο νησι  απο πτηνιατρο για τον εκει συλλογο , ηταν με το γιατρο που ειχε κανει και για το δικο μας φορουμ και αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι καπου στη Μακεδονια ... δεν εκανε καποιος ντοπιος .Οποτε υποθετω δεν θα εχουν καποιον με εξειδικευση στα πτηνα .Δεν ξερω ομως


Ναι το φανταζόμουν... Γιατί κι εγώ που πήρα τηλ 7/10 κτηνίατρους μήπως έστω είχαν ιδέα, όλες οι απαντήσεις ήταν αρνητικές, πέρα από αυτόν που τελικά πήγα, αλλα όχι, ειδικός δεν ήταν σίγουρα, το είπε και ο ίδιος άλλωστε. Αυτά με φοβιζουν... Πως αν οκ κάνω το βήμα και πάρω το πουλάκι και χρειαστεί κάτι, τι θα γίνει πάλι; και εντάξει αν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το διαχειριστουμε μέσω του φόρουμ οκ, αν όμως είναι κάτι δύσκολο που χρειάζεται live εξέταση;

----------

